# Need help I.D.ing my Piranha



## buddah101 (Dec 12, 2004)

Hello I bought some sort of toothy grinned fellow from a guy that that had no business keeping it. I have many very large aquariums with Arowana and the like, but never kept these guys. Can you help me I.D. it? I will post a better picture when it settles down a bit ok? This is all I have for now though...I should add that it's chin juts out into a kind of point and looks alot different than a PACU. I dunno My best guess is a Pygo natereii What do you professionals think it is?
Pygo?

Pygo I.D. Pic II

Pygo I.D. Pic III


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Pygocentrus Naterreri (Red Belly)


----------



## buddah101 (Dec 12, 2004)

WOW, thanks. Are they illegal in Pa.?


----------



## buddah101 (Dec 12, 2004)

bump...


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

buddah101 said:


> WOW, thanks. Are they illegal in Pa.?
> [snapback]1040092[/snapback]​


I don't know...i am Greek!


----------



## buddah101 (Dec 12, 2004)

LOL! Thanks though. Illegal in Greece?...LOL!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

those aprear to be P. Natt.

i also wouldnt keep them with ur other fish.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

ID Complete...as stated.....P nattereri.

Closed


----------

